# My Daughter



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I know it is late notice, but please keep my daughter in your thoughts. She is 3 years old and we have to take her to Chapel Hill for another MRI. When she was two, she had a non-malignant mass removed that was placing pressure on the veins, arteries and nerves in her neck as well deviating her trachea. We had an MRI on Valentines day and the surgeon said everything looked clear, that was on a Thursday. On Friday, we received the radiologist report that stated there was still something there. So now, five months later, we are having another MRI to see if the "something" is growing.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sending all my best wishes your way!

Best of Luck!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Your little girl is in my thoughts. Here's hoping that your sigh of relief comes soon!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

God grant that all is well with your daughter and your family.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

My prayer has already gone out for you and family and especially your daughter...good luck


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I also have a 3 year old and she spent a total of about a month in and out of the hospital earlier this year with unexplained fever (around 104) and lower abdominal pain. It's a really tough spot to be in and I wish you the best. I think the hardest part was not letting her know how scared I was. Kids are strong and they have a way of bouncing back from just about anything. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

*hugs* My thoughts are with you.

I had 2 MRIs in the past couple months---terrifying things. Your daughter is a brave little girl!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont worry, everything will be fine. My prayers are with you.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Definitely in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of luck and good thoughts to you and your family


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers coming right up! 

Please keep us posted and God speed.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

good thoughts and prayers in abundance to you and your family.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

There's always an extra soft spot in my heart where children are involved. I wish you and her all the best.

-TM


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck to you and your family


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sending well wishes to your family and daughter.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sending out my best wishes for your family and daughter.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Your family and daughter are in my prayers.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone! Thank you for all of the thoughts and prayers. We just returned from Chapel Hill and although the spot seen on the last MRI is still there, they said it has gotten smaller. This means it is either residual tumor and it is not growing or it is possibly scar tissue or inflammation from the previous surgery. The surgeon does not want to see her again for a year, so this is good news. Thank you again for all of the thoughts and prayers. Now we must rest.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! That's great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hugs to your daughter and you...
Hope everything turns out great.
here's a care bear for her


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is fantastic news.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, man! That breaks my heart. I hope for the best for your daughter.


----------

